# Divieto di sopraelevazione



## manulin

Ciao a tutti,
sto traducendo un regolamento di condominio e non riesco a tradurre questo titolo:
DIVIETO DI SOPRAELEVAZIONE (riferito alla eventuale sopraelevazione di un piano all'interno di un condominio)
Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Senza una spiegazione più chiara sul significato di tale divieto, dubito che qualcuno possa aiutarti..


----------



## manulin

Come dicevo, si tratta di un regolamento di condominio, e si riferisce al divieto di costruire un ulteriore piano sopra all'ultimo,

prohibition of floor raise ?


----------



## elfa

Ciao manulin,

non riesco a capire a chi è mirata questa frase. Agli inquilini/abitanti del condominio? Sarebbero loro che vorrebbero costruire un piano in più? Forse abbiamo bisogno di più contesto. Dove appare questa frase?


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao Elfa, ,

mi chiedevo se gli air rights ( o development rights come qui spiegato), ci possano portare alla legge o al decreto relativo a tale divieto.


----------



## elfa

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao Elfa, ,
> 
> mi chiedevo se gli air rights ( o development rights come qui spiegato), ci possano portare alla legge o al decreto relativo a tale divieto.



Ciao Spiri 

può essere. Devo dire di non aver mai sentito questo termine in Inghilterra.


----------



## longplay

Salve. Ti posso solo suggerire di parafrasare : "non è consentito di costruire sopra l'attuale ultimo piano" o 4°, 5° ecc. . Ciao.

Elfa :  è rivolto ai proprietari del palazzo. Ciao. "extending on top (to add rooms ) : trovato con "google".


----------



## elfa

longplay said:


> Elfa :  è rivolto ai proprietari del palazzo.



Va bene, longplay, ma il divieto da parte di chi?


----------



## longplay

It' s a private contract clause normally used when buying ( selling ) apartments, in this case at least . Il regolamento dei compreprietari non fa che confermarlo (ma può
prevedere il divieto anche "autonomamente": it's " kind of "  contractual self-regulation clause. 
Local authorities could be at the origin of this "prohibition" of course, but not in our case, I believe.


----------



## CPA

Elfa, the OP specified that the phrase is taken from a "regolamento di condominio". This is a set of internal rules governing an Italian apartment building and may vary from one building to another. The rules apply to the individual owners and/or tenants of the apartments. In this particular case, the owners/tenants are prohibited from extending their apartments upwards, i.e. adding another storey. Obviously, they would only be able to do this if they had air space above them. In the old days, in Rome, it was not uncommon for a rooftop terrace to sprout a penthouse, usually at Ferragosto when the city was deserted and there was no one around to tell tales.


----------



## elfa

CPA said:


> Elfa, the OP specified that the phrase is taken from a "regolamento di condominio". This is a set of internal rules governing an Italian apartment building and may vary from one building to another. The rules apply to the individual owners and/or tenants of the apartments. In this particular case, the owners/tenants are prohibited from extending their apartments upwards, i.e. adding another storey. Obviously, they would only be able to do this if they had air space above them. In the old days, in Rome, it was not uncommon for a rooftop terrace to sprout a penthouse, usually at Ferragosto when the city was deserted and there was no one around to tell tales.



OK, thanks, CPA. So how would you translate it then?  _No building above the top floor?_


----------



## gandolfo

How about

"Prohibited (upper floor) building extensions"

It is a heading, so I don't think it needs to be any more specific that will be explained later



> "sto traducendo un regolamento di condominio e non riesco a tradurre questo *titolo*:
> DIVIETO DI SOPRAELEVAZIONE"


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi !
What do you lot think of _*'...prohibited storey addition...'*_ or something along those lines?


----------



## elfa

Holymaloney said:


> Hi !
> What do you lot think of _*'...prohibited storey addition...'*_ or something along those lines?



I honestly think I might that a bit confusing, Holy...   Again, I think we need to know where exactly this phrase is appearing.. in a book, on a wall, what?


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi elfa 
usually these rules and regulations are printed in a sort of treaty like document (like this for example http://www.apu.it/files/novembre/regcond.htm) and kept by the 'administratore del condomino'. Sometimes a summary of the most important ones are printed, framed and hung up in the entrance (like in my condominio which only has 8 apartments). Seeing as though this is a title and is probably followed by a more detailed description as to what it means, I agree with Gandie (wotcha mate ), it's not necessary to be more specific as it will be explained later. However let's see if manulin can give us some more info that will help us find the best translation


----------



## longplay

elfa said:


> I honestly think I might that a bit confusing, Holy...   Again, I think we need to know where exactly this phrase is appearing.. in a book, on a wall, what?


In the "  regulations establishing the owners' rights and duties" (regolamento di condominio)(in typed pamphlet form)  which , as already specified, have the nature of  "private contract" (9 and 10 above posts). Hope is clear...


----------



## manulin

Hi everybody
thank you very much for all your suggestions, as Holymaloney said it is a contract that rules the rights and the duties of all the joint-owners of the building, (condominium regulations) and this article deals with the prohibition of building another floor up to the last one.
thanks again


----------



## longplay

Art.,/( sect.) xy - Extending the building: limitations & interdictions . Salvo ulteriori commenti.


----------



## Lorena1970

gandolfo said:


> "*Prohibited building extensions*"
> It is a heading so I don't think it needs to be any more specific that will be explained  later



I like this one.


----------



## longplay

Bello ! Ma poco legal-burocratico-amministrativo forse...


----------



## Teerex51

Ma come lo vedi un semplice _"floor addiitions not allowed"? _


----------



## gandolfo

Teerex51 said:


> Ma come lo vedi un semplice _"floor addiitions not allowed"? _


Ciao
"Floor additions" sounds odd to me Teerex..."extensions" in BE is the common word used to talked about making a building bigger may be "additions" is more common in AmEng....


----------



## manulin

Thanks Longplay it sounds good! Grazie mille a tutti!


----------



## manulin

Teerex:
è il titolo di un capitolo per cui è generico parla di costruzioni, quindi anche terrazzi, o altro e non solo piani aggiuntivi


----------



## Teerex51

manulin said:


> Teerex:
> è il titolo di un capitolo per cui è generico parla di costruzioni, _*quindi anche terrazzi, o altro e non solo piani aggiuntivi*_



Questo nuovo dettaglio è in contrasto con il tuo post iniziale (leggi sotto). Quante altre cose non ci sono state dette e verranno fuori un po' alla volta? 


			
				manulin said:
			
		

> DIVIETO DI SOPRAELEVAZIONE (riferito alla _*eventuale sopraelevazione di un piano *_all'interno di un condominio)





			
				gandolfo said:
			
		

> "Floor additions" sounds odd to me


 That's OK. But it doesn't sound odd to the City of Westminster, London W1. Now, who's the more reliable source?


----------



## gandolfo

> That's OK. But it doesn't sound odd to the City of Westminster, London W1. Now, who's the more reliable source? ​


Teerex


However, Westminster Council are not that consistent with their documentation :

_"Second storey extension to be created on top of the existing rear extension"_


----------



## Teerex51

gandolfo said:


> However, Westminster Council are not that consistent with their documentation :



So sue them. 
But before you do, consider this. Your point that "floor additions" would sound _odd_ to British ears has crashed and burned. It may well sound odd _to you_. Fair enough, but it should not be our concern, should it?

Furthermore, the astute reader will have by now noticed that the City of Westminster wisely uses _additions_ and _extensions_ to describe _different situations_.


Addition is an extra floor being built. (vertical)
Extension is the enlargement of an _existing_ floor. (horizontal)
The document you hastened to link proves as much: we're dealing with an extension to the second floor being built on top of the underlying extension. Strictly a horizontal affair, as it were  No floor has been added there.

I'm sure you'll find the evidence compelling enough to allow us to move on to more deserving pursuits.


----------



## gandolfo

Teerex ... just a couple of points



> Your point that "floor additions" would sound _odd_ to British ears has crashed and burned.



I said _to me_ actually, I don't speak for a nation. In fact it was a personal observation, I didn't say your "floor additions" was incorrect I said may be it was more common in American English. 

With regard to buildings in the Oxford AL dictionary "extension" is defined as :
_
1.a new room or rooms that are added to a house" 
2.a new part that is added to a building: a planned two-storey extension to the hospital"

(Addition" is noted by Oxford ALDictionary as being the American English usage)

_So, I don't actually agree with you that these definitions are exclusive:


Addition is an extra floor being built. (vertical)
Extension is the enlargement of an _existing_ floor. (horizontal)


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> Bello ! Ma poco legal-burocratico-amministrativo forse...



This is the definition I was told about this house in London: building extension.


----------



## manulin

Teerex51 said:


> Questo nuovo dettaglio è in contrasto con il tuo post iniziale (leggi sotto). Quante altre cose non ci sono state dette e verranno fuori un po' alla volta?
> 
> 
> That's OK. But it doesn't sound odd to the City of Westminster, London W1. Now, who's the more reliable source?



Non è esattamente così, è il titolo di un paragrafo quindi è da interpretare nella sua genericità, come voi non ho elementi aggiuntivi, ho solo un titolo!


----------

